# Flyboys movie trailer



## Wildcat (May 25, 2006)

http://www.webmasterphoto.com/flyboys_small.wmv

Dunno about the Zepplin scene.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2006)

Ur right, that blip seen is cheesy as hell Wc, and I was unaware that a colored man could get into a combat slot in WWI.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 25, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Ur right, that blip seen is cheesy as hell Wc, and I was unaware that a colored man could get into a combat slot in WWI.........



There was only the one black pilot as far as I know. The only black American anyway. He started out in the French Foreign Legion. Interesting stuff.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugene_Bullard

The trailer looks interesting. I'll have to check that one out. It's probably nowhere near accurate, but what the hell? It looks pretty good.


----------



## Smokey (May 25, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugene_Bullard

While in the United Kingdom he worked as a boxer and also worked in music hall. On a trip to Paris he decided to stay and joined the French Foreign Legion upon the outbreak of World War I in 1914. Wounded in the 1916 battles around Verdun, and already awarded the Croix de Guerre, Bullard transferred to the Lafayette Flying Corps in the French Aéronautique Militaire and was eventually assigned to 93 Spad Squadron on 17 August 1917, were he flew some twenty missions and is thought to have shot down two enemy aircraft.

With the entry of the United States into the war the US Army Air Service convened a medical board in August 1917 for the purpose of recruiting Americans serving in the Lafayette Flying Corps. Although he passed the medical examination, Bullard was not accepted into American service because Blacks were barred from flying in US service at that time. Bullard was discharged from the French air force after getting into a fight with an officer while off duty and was transferred back to the French infantry in January 1918, where he served until the Armistice.

He also spyed on Germans in Paris before WW2.

http://www.georgiaencyclopedia.org/nge/Article.jsp?id=h-741

Although not quite as dramatic as the zepp scene, Willy Coppens claimed to LAND HIS AIRCRAFT ON AN OBSERVATION BALLOON, which is slightly smaller than a zeppelin!

On one occasion, the balloon he was attacking shot upward and Coppens actually landed his cobalt blue Hanriot HD.I on top of it. Switching off his engine to protect the propeller, he waited until his aircraft slid off the top of the balloon, then restarted the engine and watched as the German balloon burst into flames and sank to the ground.

http://www.theaerodrome.com/aces/belgium/coppens.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 25, 2006)

See? Two of us posted the same link. It's gotta be true then.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2006)

I think I'll see it, but you're right Dan, a bit cheezy....


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, that Zepplin shot looks a bit much, but some of the flying scenes looked pretty dazzling. I think I'll go see it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

looks like annother polictically correct "here come the americans to save the day" "war" film ruined by the relationship, i'll bet good money at some point he kisses his' gal, says some incredibly lame line, then runs off to his plane to shoot down the red barron, you know, on account of how accurate it's gonna be


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 25, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> looks like annother polictically correct "here come the americans to save the day" "war" film ruined by the relationship, i'll bet good money at some point he kisses his' gal, says some incredibly lame line, then runs off to his plane to shoot down the red barron, you know, on account of how accurate it's gonna be


Nah, I doubt it'll be _that_ bad. It just looks like a good story about some American boys who volunteered to fly for the French in the Great War. The battle hardened Brit and French pilots give them a bit of a rough time until they prove themselves. Nothing too far-fetched about that. That's pretty much what happened.

From there things may take a turn-off into la-la land, but we'll have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Dac (May 25, 2006)

The flying scenes look pretty amazing, but the story seems kind of lame. As for flying a Spad through a Zepplin, I don't think it would be such a good idea.


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2006)

Looks pretty cool, I think I will go see it. I agree though the Zeppelin scene is too much there is no way that the plane would of come out in one piece and him still alive....


----------



## Royzee617 (May 25, 2006)

Wow... a WW1 flying movie... either PoS or worth a look... me, I'm tired of movies with yanks saving the day but I suppose as Puttnam said you can't get the backing for anything else - hence his Memphis Belle r.t. a Lanc epic. Shame.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2006)

Besides the Plane is a Nieuport 11 Bebe - If that really happened it would of probably bounced off....


----------



## Dac (May 25, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Besides the Plane is a Nieuport 11 Bebe - If that really happened it would of probably bounced off....



I missed that in all the action. Considering how the Nieuports tended to shed their lower wings in a steep dive, I don't think there'd be much left of one after it came into contact with the aluminum girders of a Zepplin.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2006)

To be honest, Im alittle tired of seeing the "Here come the Americans, we're saved.." gimmick in movies too....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2006)

I think someone should make a movie where the Botswana Defense Force wins a war..........


----------



## Wildcat (May 25, 2006)

LOL! Does anyone else think the planes are flying way too fast for WWI aircraft? or is it just me?


----------



## Smokey (May 25, 2006)

In the air there are often no frames of reference. WW1 fighters could manage about 100 - 140 mph in level flight, so the combined closing speed would be in the order of 200 - 280 mph, which is pretty fast.
In dives they may have been able to get near 200 mph, and obviously at low altitude the sense of speed is massively increased.


----------



## pbfoot (May 25, 2006)

looks pretty bogus I still like the Blue Max Tiger Moths and all


----------



## chris mcmillin (May 26, 2006)

I just saw a Camel flying with a rotary engine this weekend. They are incredibly loud engines. The airplane seemed to have way more performance than the Fokker Triplane with a flat modern engine, that was flying with it. The rotary is an engine with a sound charateristic that seemed absent in that trailer.
I'll see the movie, but I am less concerned about the "American's save the day" aspect, than the just plain lousy history. If anyone has noticed that the language that one speaks today is filled with all kinds of slang and reference that were in no way used in the early 1900's, you know waddam talkin' bout, ah'ight!
Chris...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2006)

i'm always concerned about "here comes america to save the day", because most people over here believe films to be gospel and so will believe it all, prime example, the time you american captured the enigma machine in U-571, apparently that's exactily what happened  ........


----------



## Wildcat (May 26, 2006)

You'll be glad to know Lanc that Tom Cruise is looking at making a movie about an American pilot in the Battle Of Britain, It's apparently going to be called "The Few" of all things.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2006)

as yes don't tell me, the proud and celebrated RAF are loosing the Battle by a long way, and there's even a scene where Churchill begins drafting out a ceasfire agreement with Hitler, but then, out of the kindness of their hearts, 3 americans arrive on our tiny island and join up with the RAF, they've seen planes flying back home and this seems to accelerate their training to one flight, in which Cruise looses engine power, and as if that wasn't enough he'd bounced by two -109s! so he glides around, and using his 20 training rpg manages to take them both down, before gliding the 50 miles back home for a perfect landing, as luck would have it he's a natural pilot! 

but anyway, after he's given the Victoria Cross for his efforts, he meets a quite and reserved British postmaster's daughter, and they exchange lots of drawn out kisses and numerous lame lines, and she has to constantly remind him how greatful she is for his coming over here to save the day..........

but i digress, this is a war film after all, so onto the fighting, well it goes without saying that cruise becomes and ace in two sorties, single handedly fights back the luftwaffe after introducing his big wing and finger four formations, and is responsible for the change in tactics to the city bombing, he is so notorius amounst the jerries there's a price on his head, but alas, no one can ever shoot him down  it also turns out that when Churchill and others refer to the few they don't mean all the British and other European forces that flew in the battle, he just means Tom Cruise... who'd have guessed it?

incidentally he later goes on to come up with the idea for a bouncing bomb, before telling his idea to Wallis, but that's for annother American re-make of a film.... 

i think they should do it about some Polish or Free French flyiers or some of the other groups that flew, as opposed to the 7 (i believe) american pilots, i mean we're all greatful to them, but let's not take it too far, there were other nationalities in the battle..........


----------



## chris mcmillin (May 26, 2006)

Nice rants.
It would have been nice if the ruling class of misfit cousin's could've kept it together so there wouldn't have been WWI.
Oh, and the US was only involved in WWII for the PR aspects.
And... not everyone in the US likes Tom Cruise, even if he does have a P-51.
Chris...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2006)

Just remember who's making these films, many of them are not the sharpest tools in the shed!!!


----------



## Wildcat (May 26, 2006)

Lanc you should check out the message board for "The Few" on the IMDB, you'll fit right in!! BTW there is/was a rumour of a Dambusters remake.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 26, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> BTW there is/was a rumour of a Dambusters remake.


Ah, good. They'll have a chance to concentrate on the 19 Australians and 29 Canadians of 617 Sqn. who saved the world.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 26, 2006)

Maybe he can get Katie Holmes to play his girlfriend. We are already used to seeing their kisses on the News.........

And maybe he can jump up and down in the cockpit to make the plane do dives, rolls, and climbs......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 27, 2006)

> BTW there is/was a rumour of a Dambusters remake



yes there's been a lot of talk amoungst lancaster fans  all the odds are against it, for a number of reasons ranging from political correctness to the world cup, i've disscussed this before on the site..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2006)

RE: your post up there lanc (cant be arsed to quote it) it will be identical to Top Gun, just set in WW2


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 28, 2006)

Why can't the writers even come up with a new decent plot instead of using a Cold War film?


----------



## R988 (Jun 5, 2006)

Actually I think David Frost has the rights to the Dambusters film so hopefully if they did remake it, it would be true to the real story, the main problem being a lack of Lancasters, so a lot of it will have to be 3D animation, so hopefully they don't go cheapskate on that as good 3D animation can look pretty damn good these days, but if they are cheap and cut corners it will look dire.

I believe the Memphis Belle was actually going to be about Lancasters as well until the producers realised that American WW2 equipment is so much cheaper and easier to get a hold of. 

It's not like Americans are short of their own heroic situations though, someone could do a new movie on the flying tigers for example, now they really did save the day, or in this case parts of China, they are reasonably well known, exotic location, agressive looking aircraft with tiger mouths, even a 'general who plays by his own rules', perfect for a hollywood movie. Not to mention a ton of other great stories in the pacific theatre that they have ignored so far.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 6, 2006)

R988 said:


> Not to mention a ton of other great stories in the pacific theatre that they have ignored so far.



Hell yeah, I'd give my left nut to see a movie about the Battle Of The Bismarck Sea or a movie about RAAF and USAAC pilots battling over New Guinea.


----------



## phishy59 (Jun 17, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> http://www.webmasterphoto.com/flyboys_small.wmv
> 
> Dunno about the Zepplin scene.




Watch it again. If you look closely, when the Nieuport crashes into the Zepplin, there is another one that flies on the Zepplin's left side. _That_Nieuport is the one that flies away from the explosion.


----------



## Glider (Jun 17, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Hell yeah, I'd give my left nut to see a movie about the Battle Of The Bismarck Sea or a movie about RAAF and USAAC pilots battling over New Guinea.



Now lets not get too hasty. Someone may have a blunt rusty pair of scissors lying around.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 3, 2006)

To all the Brits and Frenchies (if any?) on the board, How do you think Flyboys will fair in England and France?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 4, 2006)

it wont be massive blockbuster but it'll cirtainly get some interest.........


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

It's not a massive blockbuster here either. I read in the paper that it made $9.1M the first week. Pretty piss poor.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 4, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> It's not a massive blockbuster here either. I read in the paper that it made $9.1M the first week. Pretty piss poor.


It was released on a bad weekend - "Jackass" came out the same day.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

Well that explains everything doesn't it. Too bad really. What is the world coming to when a man piercing his testicles with a pencil is more entertaining than an epic story of the world at war. "Give the people what they want."


----------



## Chief (Oct 7, 2006)

It's because a lot of the theaters discontinued showing them by opening more screens for the guardian. Which I didn't find out until yesterday and I was very ticked off. The fact that it was after I failed a math test didn't help my mood.

Off-topic/ However, the Guardian was good I have to say. God bless the boy's in the Coast Guard search and rescue. Nobody appreciates them until they save your butt when your fishing boat goes down in a category three storm.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 8, 2006)

Well said Chief and Matt.

I also would rather see Flyboys any day rather than some lame "Jackass."


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2006)

I would rather watch a bunch of idiots injure and make absolute fools of themselves, than a movie made by a bunch of idiots and absolute fools. See, at least the "Jackass" lot admit they're a bunch of idiots. That Flyboys looks appalling, just because there are semi-decent flight scenes it doesn't make a good movie. 

NEWS FLASH :: Wars aren't love stories with intermittent fighting.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 8, 2006)

Actually this one was a war movie with an intermittent love story...


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2006)

Why is there a love story at all?


----------



## Chief (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey I would like to see a movie where Chris Tucker plays a Tuskegee Airman pilot who takes on 20-30 German planes (maybe even some Japanese plane for effect) Then some German paratroopers land on tuckers plane. Than Jackie Chan comes out of now where and takes them all out. Than he take the paratrooper's parachute and jumps down to the ground. Where a whole German battalion comes and gets destroyed by Jackie Chan.

Or how bout two USAF pilots a Male white New Yorker and a Female Cuban hottie take out 5 German aces in a day. Than afterwards have an epic sex scene as they're flying back to base where they're ambushed by Jap's and forced to ditch in the sea full of sharks and somehow make it to a deserted island. Where they are found by the navy in a cave playing tonsil hockey and having egg salad.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 8, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Why is there a love story at all?



To keep the women that us men dragged along happy.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 8, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Why is there a love story at all?


Hollywood


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 9, 2006)

A stereotype of French girls of falling for foreign GI's.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 9, 2006)

Chief said:


> Hey I would like to see a movie where Chris Tucker plays a Tuskegee Airman pilot who takes on 20-30 German planes (maybe even some Japanese plane for effect) Then some German paratroopers land on tuckers plane. Than Jackie Chan comes out of now where and takes them all out. Than he take the paratrooper's parachute and jumps down to the ground. Where a whole German battalion comes and gets destroyed by Jackie Chan.
> 
> Or how bout two USAF pilots a Male white New Yorker and a Female Cuban hottie take out 5 German aces in a day. Than afterwards have an epic sex scene as they're flying back to base where they're ambushed by Jap's and forced to ditch in the sea full of sharks and somehow make it to a deserted island. Where they are found by the navy in a cave playing tonsil hockey and having egg salad.


Dude - you have an imagination alright!

I hope I'm not around you if I ever get slipped an LSD spiked drink - I would certainly die of a heat attack....


----------



## Chief (Oct 9, 2006)

I drink a lot of Caffeine. Also, I know how to make fun of hollywood. When I go to a movie i do it for the Previews the movie music and to laugh at their hyped up historical inaccuracies involving war movies. 

I don't let that kind of stuff put me down. The point of a movie is to entertain. There are some movies that are exception i.e. Passion of the Christ, Raptor Island (Not that it was meaning full, just that it is a piece of crap movie that should be against the law to even have on the shelves it's that bad.) FDR, Profoundly bad movies (much like raptor island, bad graphics, bad acting, total inept realism, making trained military men look like they could hit Michael Moore with fully loaded 50. cal if he was standing still.) 

Otherwise, if you go to a movie and look for the flaws you're not going to enjoy the movie. I only made that stuff up because I know the most important part of a movie, entertainment. I Cancer that Flyboys does have some questionable parts, but come on Three American's walk into a bar full of French pilot's and are told that it's a place for killers. They than walk outside.

What was the point of the scene. To be dramatic maybe, but that's not what the bar scene in a war movie is suppose to have. Now instead one of the American's turns back and knocks the guys teeth out and Say's,"how's that killer." Now the crowd's cheering and laughing. 

It may be overly done, it maybe historically inaccurate (No American talked like that yet.), but it hooked the crowd and got them interested. Which is the whole point of a movie. 

I'm not saying that a movie should be hyped up so much that it changes the whole the whole war. 
This movie is based on the Fighters of the 103rd, Lafayette Escadrille. The movie may have hyped it up making it look better than it did. However, this squadron was one of the finnest in the war. We can't forget that they were good. The part with the spad flying through the wreckage of the German observation balloon, but I highly doubt that that part was there for it's historical inaccuracy. If it was the guy flying it most likely would've did in the flaming inferno inside the balloon. It was a kick to keep the crowd interested. That's all. It's all good in fun.

At least that's what I want in a movie. Of this is all opinionated. You're all free to disagree with me if you wish.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 9, 2006)

Chief said:


> Of this is all opinionated. You're all free to disagree with me if you wish.


No, just stay away from the Moutain Dew for the rest of the evening...


----------



## Chief (Oct 9, 2006)

That's what I keep telling myself everyday.


----------

